# Spokane Vintage Bicycle Swap June 11th 2016



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2016)

Here we go again Swap #7. Spaces are 5 bucks with almost unlimited space, park were you vend.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2016)

Can't wait


----------

